# Bonner Bridge Catwalk



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

Anybody who likes to fish from the catwalk on the Bonner Bridge crossing Oregon Inlet should know that whichever new bridge design they finally settle on, there are NO plans to include a fishing catwalk. The state D.O.T. people are welcoming input on the subject. The person to express your opinion to is:

Ms. Beth Smyre
Project Development and Environmental Analysis Branch
1548 Mail Service Center
Raleigh, N.C. 27699-1548
[email protected]

Please let them know how much we need a catwalk to be included in the new bridge design--or as an alternative they could leave a short section of the existing bridge as a fishing option.
If you have time, old-fasioned letters through the mail work best, if not, at least shoot off some emails. Now is the time to speak out before it is too late.
Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Will do.. There have been many things taken from the rec fishermen in my last thirty plus yrs of fishing,from access to beaches as well as pier availability. This would just be one more knotch for them to carve..


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rumor Has It . . .*

they're looking at just taking out the center span of the existing bridge and leaving the two approaches as fishing piers. Florida did the same thing years ago with the Sunshine Bridge ( I believe that's the name ) with great results.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If any of you have access to talk with the powers that be concerning the new bridge project, you might point out that around St. Simons and Jekyll Islands here in Georgia, the old bridges have been left for fishing, with the new spans over the top....They only cut the center sections out. In some places along the fishing bridges, concrete rubble was dumped, providing good habitat.

This has left about ten places to fish along rivers and waterways, and at a cost savings to the public, because the destruction cost was less. 

Maybe some of the head honchos up that way could talk to some officials down here.......We like our fishing bridges around trout time.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Speaking of it...*

The catwalk,that is  they caught the devil outta some stripers yesterday on eels and rattletraps.. Also word was they caught bunches on bait on both n and s side of OI,as well as some were caught on lures later. Thanks Rob,wish I coulda been there..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*OI jetty report 12/15 pm*

Ken,

Thanks for the OI report and it figures Bassn and I fished the jetty Friday night w/eels and caught only them spiny dogs  Todd's turn for the critter photo prior release  

Go critter it a day early  

Mark "Sea Creature" Feltner


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

DD,

they hit them Sunday afternoon from the Northside on Metal..

you and I seem to be Ziggen,when we should be zaggin...Rob


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The good run must have happened right after I left  I saw one small run *birds in , fish in, birds out, fish out for about 6 quick fish* but thats my life


----------



## Frogg99 (7 mo ago)

Wolfbass said:


> Anybody who likes to fish from the catwalk on the Bonner Bridge crossing Oregon Inlet should know that whichever new bridge design they finally settle on, there are NO plans to include a fishing catwalk. The state D.O.T. people are welcoming input on the subject. The person to express your opinion to is:
> 
> Ms. Beth Smyre
> Project Development and Environmental Analysis Branch
> ...


I remember going to fish off the catwalk and that was of the reasons we went to obx. We went from 70s to 80s and now i just got back from obx and i didnt even wanna go there. They could have kept the catwalk and this new whatever you call it doesnt go out far enough to even try and fish for choppers. I dont wanna waste my time catching these brim of the ocean some sheeps head crap you never heard of it. And catching whatever the ringworm fish looking thing. Ive never in my 20 yrs saw onei have no clue in what happened to everyone used to talk abought blues. Now its stupid sheephead and ringworm thing. Nc wildlife rruined ths bluefishing there. I guess nobody has enough brains to realize that they need to shut down the commercial boats alowing them to catch there bait. Its not oh catch 3 a day it will come back . Absolutely not my dad called it a long time ago . Just think if you go to a buffet will people come if no food. No shut them dow. Blues spawn 2 times a yr. .. my dad was a herpatologist. Please stop them from commercially catching the bait and all. I wanna catch some real fish


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

You think bluefish are better than sheepshead your crazy. Secondly the obx is just about bluefish crazy right now and the limit of three has produced more big blues than ive seen in a little while. Also the bonner pier is longer now than the catwalk was so not sure whatchu mean. My dad was a jet pilot so i may not be as gifted but i find plenty of fish. Lastly, who cares about bluefish go catch something fun.


----------

